
A growing number of types is a canary in the coal mine - misterman0
https://medium.com/@Lager/a-growing-number-of-types-is-a-canary-in-the-coal-mine-658bad1692b8
======
munchbunny
I don't really get this: what counts as a feature? What counts as a type?

Let's say you're writing a new microservice in C# or Java, you will probably
exceed 7-8 new classes/structs/enums/interfaces with just boilerplate and
external data model.

Now if you're adding 7-8 new types for a small 1-2 week feature... yeah you
should probably think twice.

